# Ariens deluxe 254 cu in AX fuel tank capacity



## Nforesir (Dec 7, 2013)

Hello All
Had the new Ariens out for the second time, half done the drive and the engine started to surge. So I turned it off and tried to restart, without success . Surely I could not be out of fuel, only ran for about one hour or so last time out. Sure enough, filled up the tank and away she went. Checked the manual later, found out capacity is 2.7 liters which = .6 imperial gals. I must admit do not know how much fuel was provided by the dealer when delivered. After my MTD ( whiuch gave me grief by the way) which had a monster tank, the capacity of the Ariens seems somewhat small. All comments welcome. Thanks


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

hmm..that does seem small.
used to be that 1-gallon tanks were the norm.

Perhaps with the downward trend in gas quality, they are now purposly making gas tanks smaller, so people can more easily drain, or run them dry, in the spring..
but thats just a guess..
It could also be completely arbitrary, and done for no real reason.

Scot


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i think the smaller gas tanks has to do with looks, everything is more modular and those old big gas tanks just don't give the machine a nice clean look


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Mine has a 3.6 litre tank, which is just shy of an American gallon. I can go a couple of hours, but not much more than that. It is what it is. I'm just happy that everything else works great.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I think your math is off. I looked up a Deluxe 24 and they say it's a 2.7L (2.9 quart) fuel capacity. So it's about 25% smaller than the "average" gallon tank.

Might want to talk to someone at a small engine repair shop or contact Ariens to see if there is a bigger tank that could be swapped on if you do find you are filling it more often than you want to.

What I found handy for filling and emptying my machines is a 12V pump they label should *NOT* be used with gasoline. I purchased mine at HomeDepot but I've seen them at northern tool and others.


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

I have the same motor / tank. I have 2200 sq ft of driveway plus about 100 ft of sidewalk, plus I usually do the neighbor's sidewalk and mailbox area. I do all this without refilling. The blower isn't out of gas, but I surely am at that point. I guess the tank is large enough, unless you're using the blower commercially.
Bruce


----------



## Nforesir (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks for all your comments, pretty sure my math is correct.
One US gal = 3.78 liters, 2.7 liters = .71 US gal
One Canadian gal = 4.5 liters, 2.7 liters = .60 Canadian ( imperial gal)
Looks like I better fill the tank every time I blow snow....Cheers


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, a fill up is the normal for most people before taking a mower or blower out. You can't really compare the smaller tanks on the new engines with the larger tanks on the old engines as the new engines use a lot less fuel too.


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

I just bought an ariens 921030 with the same gas tank and capacity. the screen in the filler neck of the tank is a good idea but makes filling the tank with a 5 gallon tank and funnel very difficult. I'm going to have to come up with a better gas can and spout to fill the tank. the 5 gallon cans with a big funnel that use to work on my old 924 won't work on the new 921. any ideas?


----------



## Nforesir (Dec 7, 2013)

I have used my 2 gal tank, with the small nozzle assembly that came with the tank, pretty sure a funnel will be difficult to use with the horizontal fuel level bar just below the neck of the filler tube. It's a slow process to fill the tank, but because of the 2.7 liter capacity it does not take that much time. Cheers


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

went into town looking for a new gas can to make it easier to fill the ariens. the new anti spill gas cans everyone I asked says they suck! so what do you use a milk jug?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

*"the 5 gallon cans with a big funnel that use to work on my old 924 won't work on the new 921. any ideas"

*See the small battery operated pump above.


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

mkd said:


> I just bought an ariens 921030 with the same gas tank and capacity. the screen in the filler neck of the tank is a good idea but makes filling the tank with a 5 gallon tank and funnel very difficult. I'm going to have to come up with a better gas can and spout to fill the tank. the 5 gallon cans with a big funnel that use to work on my old 924 won't work on the new 921. any ideas?


Mkd,
I have the same issue. I have three 5-gallon gas cans. Two are the old style and one is the new ventless style. I have found that the new ventless one actually works much better because it pours out so slowly. The other option is to remove the screen in the filler neck when filling. You can put a paint filter in the funnel, or put a nylon stocking type material in the funnel like my uncle did on the farm when I was a kid.

Bruce


----------



## JMDeH (Oct 20, 2013)

I also have the 921030 and use a 2.5 gallon NOSPILL can with the yellow nozzle NO-SPILL INC. | Lenexa, KS 66215 and it works PERFECTLY. I had purchased a can from the orange store and it leaked everywhere!. This nospill can is worth every penny. I have yet to spill a drop.
http://www.nospill.com/


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

My local Stihl dealer carries them on the shelf right beside the his line-up.


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

ace hardware here local had the no spill inc. can also. I found an old 2 1/2 gal metal can in the garage with a solid yellow nylon spout that has a 45 degree angle.


----------

